# Just finished my Turbo project!



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

well yesterday i just sent my car to get the downpipe made. Its done, running fine, just have to street tune it. I figured i would share my pictures with everyone. These pictures are before the intake system and the downpipe went on. But here they are!

Specifications are
Custom made manifold, and down pipe, and intercooler pipes 
Tial 38mm wastegate set at 9psi
Garrent internal T3/T4 hyrbrid turbo
Jdm sport intercooler, 
Greddy Type S bov
Flow balanced 577cc injectors
walbro 255
autometer boost gauge
apexi SAFC
o2 simulators

Expecting around 380hp and 300-320whp
I am going to get it dyno'd soon so i;ll have numbers up



















there will be new pix later everyone let me know what you think
thanks
Jason


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

very nice, looks like you did it the right way. intercooler is a little too small for my tastes though, lol. i am also running the t3/t4


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

Well the small intercooler i figured would be good enough because, i didnt want any psi drop its small and just fits the stock space and gets the job done  i just cracked off the stock fogliht lenses and are going to smoke them and put them back in the spots. so it seems that i have foglamps  the intercooler might be sprayed black, but it could just pass as an ac condesor look


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

You really gotta pull the MAF away from the throttle body, you're gonna get major interference with it like that.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

oh wow, ok maybe he didn't do EVERYTHING right, lol. that is too close dude


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

that is pretty awesome everything looks very nice


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

chimmike said:


> You really gotta pull the MAF away from the throttle body, you're gonna get major interference with it like that.


 what kind of interference? i tried to go with what i had and i just happened to have that really gangster coupler from the AEM CAI so i dont know. whats up. What may interfere with the MAF the flyby wire?
thanks
jason


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

No, the MAF signal will get interference from the backflow and turbulence caused by the throttle plate, bigtime.

I'm interested to see how you ran your downpipe, too. lol, as it doesn't look like you gave squat for clearance and intend to melt those lines!


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

chimmike said:


> No, the MAF signal will get interference from the backflow and turbulence caused by the throttle plate, bigtime.
> 
> I'm interested to see how you ran your downpipe, too. lol, as it doesn't look like you gave squat for clearance and intend to melt those lines!


heat sheild wrap and the downpipe is very well made i'll post pix later


----------



## TurboGuy (Sep 3, 2006)

Interested to know how much u invested in this little project as I just got my 03 and am think of doing the same thing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

TURBONETICS TURBOCHARGERS | The Source For All Your Turbocharging Needs


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

amazing stuff man i wish my car had a turbo!


----------



## TurboGuy (Sep 3, 2006)

chimmike said:


> TURBONETICS TURBOCHARGERS | The Source For All Your Turbocharging Needs


thank u for the web site.. But i didnt see anything for 2003 ser. spec-v in the turbo aplication chart... I also was interested in the whole amount that he paid for his setup. Im talking about parts labor and so on. Thank u again.


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

yea i didnt see anything for the 04 ser either


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

wtf's up wit the maf location??? no bueno

and your going to street tune w/o a wideband!!???? ehh goodluck


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Vector22 said:


> yea i didnt see anything for the 04 ser either


the cars are the same. What is it you think makes them so different?


----------

